# Conectar celular con puerto usb a un pic18f4550



## Maithe (Oct 29, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy nueva en el foro... espero se encuentren bien.

Tengo que realizar un proyecto donde pueda enviar mensajes de texto desde un celular o modem gsm con un pic por medio de comandos AT. he visto bastante informacion de ayuda en este foro y en la red con temas muy similares. Pero la cosa es que esto lo realizan con celulares de modelos viejitos por medio de puerto serie, y el detalle es que tengo un celular y un modem y ambos son de conexion USB. 

En un principio pense en conectar el celular a un pic18f4550 por el puerto usb del pic, pero despues de leer y leer entendi que no se puede debido a que el protocolo de comunicacion USB, por asi decirlo, es de host-usb a dispositivo-usb (maestro-esclavo), y tanto el celular como el pic son dispositivos-usb y no se puede hacer una conexion dispositivo-usb a dispositivo-usb.

Nose como conectar el celular usb al pic para enviarle comandos at. Estoy pensando en usar el FT232RL, que es una interfaz usb a serie. Pero segun entiendo el FT232RL actua de interfaz usb para cualquier dispositivo que necesite conectarse via usb pero a una PC, que actua como host USB. 

Mi idea es hacer lo siguiente conectar el pic por el usart al FT232RL al usb del celular, es decir, convertir el puerto usb del celular a serie. Nose si mi idea es disparatada... 

Quisiera saber si esto se puede hacer o no?, conectar dos dispositos por medio de interfaz FT232RL sin una PC por medio. Si alguien tiene otra idea sera bien recibida. 

Gracias...


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Bienvenida.

No es posible lo que planteas, ya que ninguno de los dispositivos (celular y pic) pueden trabajar como maestro (o host), necesitas si o si una conexión REAL serie de parte del celular.

A no ser que haya pic que sean host usb (o maestros usb), con pic no podrás hacerlo.

Existen módulos modem con puerto serie, que te permiten enviar y recibir mensajes de texto, a través de un pic u otro dispositivo controlador, son caros, pero bueno.

Te sugiero que busques un celular barato y viejo...

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 1, 2012)

Fijate si en donde vivis, conseguís el T290, T237, K300, de Sony Ericcson, esos teléfonos disponen de un puerto serie y casi todos los que implementan sistemas con celulares viejos lo han hecho por lo que hay bastante documentación.

Igual como dice DJ T3, es mucho mejor usar un módulo GSM dedicado como ser el SIM340 (SIM300) o SIM900 o alguna de Motorola o Enfora o Telit, que son excelentes, en especial los de motorola y telit.

Una opción mucho más rebuscada es buscar un módem 3G USB y conectarlo mediante algún PIC que disponga de USB host como los PIC24F.... o PIC32...donde Microchip da muchas hojas de aplicación y código fuente al respecto.

Otra es usar un módulo USB host con una placa Arduino o usar un Arduino ADK (que incluye el puerto USB host) o un Arduino DUE (Que incluye además del puerto USB host, un microcontrolador ARM de 32 bits)

Saludos !


----------



## JEMC (Ene 20, 2013)

Como ya han mencionado los otros participantes, no se puede, yo estoy tratando de hacer lo mismo aun no he sido capaz compre un pic24fj64gb002 ya que este puede trabajar como host embedido, en la pagina de microchip ejemplos, pero para tarjetas starter kit, tengo  una tesis de alguien que lo hizo pero aun la estoy desmenuzando, si aun estas interesada, me puedes enviar un mensaje y podemos intercambiar informacion, o sino puedes hacer el envio de sms con modulo bluetooth, comprar el modem gsm, el arduino ADK o un modelo celular viejo y que todavia puedas conseguir


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 22, 2013)

JEMC dijo:


> si aun estas interesada, me puedes *enviar un mensaje* y podemos intercambiar informacion





La información se comparte con la comunidad, y lo del mensaje, no se permite (*norma 2.3*)

Saludos, y si quieres, puedes poner aquí lo que hayas querido compartir con "Maithe", así ayudarás a mucha mas gente.

Saludos


----------



## 1Roland1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Buenas tardes, es correcto lo que dicen los demás participantes no es posible hacerlo. Yo he realizado varios proyectos con celulares nokia 3220, 6070, 6080, 6101, etc. y funcionan bien pero ahora el problema es que se dificulta conseguir estos celulres y mas los cables de datos. Lo que quiero hacer ahora es trabajar con los modem GSM pero mi inquietud es si estos manejaran al igual que los celulares una memoria interna en donde se puedan agregar los contactos tal y como un celular ya que las aplicaciones que yo les doy (alarmas comunitarias) utilizan la memoria interna del celular en donde almaceno los contactos que activan la alarma. 
Si alguien a trabajado con esos modulos GSM porfavor indicarme si lo pueden hacer

Gracias


----------

